# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Obniżona odporność, powiększone i bolące węzły chłonne

## marchewka

Witam. Od dość długiego czasu mam problemy ze zdrowiem. Zaczęło się od ostrych, kłujących bólów głowy w jednym miejscu, potem w tym miejscu zrobiło się na głowie wgłębienie - nie miałam go wcześniej.
Głowa już mnie w tym miejscu nie boli, ale później zaczęły się problemy z gardłem, zatokami, krtanią, uchem.. Lekarze przepisywali tylko antybiotyk za antybiotykiem, co na chwilę pomagało, aby uderzyć ze zdwojoną siłą. W czerwcu spuchły mi węzły chłonne. Najpierw tył głowy i dość spora "kulka" widoczna gołym okiem po lewej stronie szyi, potem przy nadgarstkach i udach. Miałam zrobione badania - hematologia obniżone neut% 46,5%, 3tys/ul, podwyższone lymph 2,7tys/ul, w % ok(42,4%). Rozmaz krwi podwyższone kwasochłonne 5%, w opisie nieznaczna anizocytoza erytrocytów oraz trombocytów. Badanie ogólne moczu, osad moczu w normie. Żelazo i CRP w normie. W międzyczasie zrobiłam badania ginekologiczne i okazało się, że mam torbiele na jajniku, zalecono mi terapię hormonalną, którą obecnie stosuję. U lekarza domowego na tym badania się zakończyły, a mi zalecono jedynie szczepionki na podwyższenie odporności. Węzły chłonne lekko się schowały, ale dalej są, gardło niewyleczone do tej pory, od wczoraj znów leżę - gardło, obrzęk szyi, zatoki. Na dodatek ostatnio zauważyłam na szyi zgrubienia - po lewej stronie od środka większe, po prawej nieznaczne. Od roku czuję niemal cały czas zmęczenie - nawet podczas urlopu, czuję się osłabiona, śpiąca, bardzo często czuję niesmak w buzi - czasem metaliczny a czasem nieprzyjemny o zapachu nieco podobnym do moczu. Nie wiem już, co mam robić, czy powinnam wykonać jeszcze jakieś badania? Węzły chłonne bolą, szczególnie gdy wieje choćby lekki wiatr ( a mieszkam nad morzem  :Mad: ), czasem czuję pulsujący ucisk z tyłu głowy. Mam już dość chorowania, nic mi nie pomaga, ani domowe sposoby (mleko z miodem i czosnkiem, syrop z cebuli, rumianek), ani apteka. Dodam jeszcze, że mam genetycznie odziedziczone problemy z hemoroidami oraz ostre kłucie w prawym boku, czasem towarzyszą temu wzdęcia i ból kręgosłupa na tej samej wysokości, jednak prawdopodobnie jest to kolka jelitowa, przechodzi po leżeniu, choć jest bardzo uciążliwa. Pomóżcie  :Frown:

----------


## marchewka

Dodam jeszcze, że tydzień temu wyskoczyła mi mała bolesna "kulka" w okolicy ślinianek, jak dotykam brodę pod żuchwą z lewej strony to jest wyczuwalna. Pierwszego dnia była duża i bardzo bolesna, teraz jest ledwo wyczuwalna i boli tylko przy dotyku. Czasem wyskakiwało mi też zgrubienie pod brodą wyczuwalne pod skórą i czułam podskórne swędzenie, ale również się chowało po jakimś czasie.

----------

